# Golden Eagles and more



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, I am hoping to visit the western isles of Scotland next year and was wondering if you kind folk would give me some info on the large birds of prey found there. I am particularly interested in Eagles (Golden and Sea) & Osprey, I would also like to see some Sea Otters 
I am most interested in the exact location where these birds were sighted as this can help eliminate wasted hours of searching. I have always been a part time Birder and I have a list of birds I have yet to see in the wild. Your help, I hope will shorten the list for me


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Well worth checking here:-

Bird Forum.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mull is the place for you Biglol. Mull has the highest concentration of golden eagles in Europe and you can't help seeing them. White tailed sea eagles are even easier to find as there is a hide overlooking their nesting site. The hide is controled by wardens who take you in on daily tours. see here.

http://www.wildlifeextra.com/go/uk/mull-seaeagles.html#cr

While your on Mull it's well worth taking one of the whale tours that go from Mull all summer

http://www.sealifesurveys.com/boat-trips.shtml

Mull is a magical place for wildlife.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree with Clodhopper - Mull is fantastic for wildlife - we went on a boat trip out of Tobermory (aka Balamory) and saw porpoises, a Sea Eagle, thousands of huge jellyfish, seals and loads of smaller bird-life. The quieter parts do have Otters - an ex-colleague has studied them for years and moved to Mull on his retirement. 

The roads are single-track with loads of passing places, but the natural scenery is stunning - Calgary Beach on a sunny day is truly stunning.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Biglol 

We went up the west coast this year and managed to see White Tailed and Golden Eagles. I see a couple of White tails on the Isle Of Skye from a Cl called Glen Hinnisdal in Peinlich, apparently, they nest a few hundred metres from the CL, and a Golden Eagle at Ardmair point caravan park near Ullapool. We spotted the Eagle straight from the site looking up at the headland there, amazing site to see.

I understand though that Mull will certainly give you best chance of seeing such birds etc.

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

And the star of the show the "Mishnish " Tobermory :wink: ...


----------



## Peter6151 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can also seaeToby the sea otter who visits Tobrermory harbour each day


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I would also like to see some Sea Otters


For Sea Otters you need to go to California. However the European Otter is often seen on the West coast of Scotland especially around the beaches and rock pools on the islands.

Best place to see Ospreys is Loch Garten RSPB reserve but that is in the central highlands.

Trevor


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Best place to see Ospreys is Loch Garten RSPB reserve but that is in the central highlands.
> 
> Trevor


No need to go that far up, you can stop off at the Loch of the Lowes reserve, Dunkeld for guaranteed Osprey sightings.

http://www.swt.org.uk/visit/loch-of-the-lowes-visitor-centre/

Then carry on up the A9 before turning toward the Isles at Dalwhinnie. Worth it for the tick as they're great birds to see


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Many thanks for all your inputs, I shall be going to Mull, then Skye and all stations north. wifey wants to go to the top :?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Also see Osprey at Loch Shin in 2008.

Steve


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Mull. The area around Killiechronan camp site (no facilities). Both Sea and Golden Eagles nest nearby and are seen daily from the site. Otters, Seals and other birds of prey.....


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

mull is a great place for all you want to see and more! we have been there 3 times pre motorhome with a hire car. can really recommend a day tour with one of the guides, it is a great day they know where to find everything and you then know where to go back to.
it is also possible to go to mull as a foot passenger then be met at the terminal for the days tour. you could then leave your van at oban and save the crossing fee.
i can recommend a tour guide if you are interested pm me, no connection just a satisfied customer.
early May was midge free for us!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

For Skye visit:- http://www.skye-birds.com/

Disclosure of exact locations for Schedule One birds (as all those you've mentioned are) on a public forum is not a good idea and could result in prosecution, please be careful raptors have a hard enough time as it is.

Stewart


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Also on Mull, you should be able to see Hen Harriers. We have seen a female between Loch Frisa and Dervaig. Also seen a male and two females on Ulva - high up in the centre of the island. (Ulva is a boat ride across the sound from Oskamull - on Mull).

No need to pay to see White-tails at Loch Frisa. We have seen them around Loch Ba and also flying over the Kiliechronan campsite - they were nesting in the woods above Kellan, just round the coast from the campsite. Be aware that the local police ban parking in many of the lay-byes near eagle hot-spots - and they patrol them to prevent traffic jams.

Philip


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)




----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We've got an avery at home, but one of our birds of prey will only exercise at night to the sound of an'80s synth pop group .......Our kestrel manoeuvres in the dark !!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We've got an avery at home, but one of our birds of prey will only exercise at night to the sound of an'80s synth pop group .......Our kestrel manoeuvres in the dark !!


Like it :lol:

Steve


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Mull and Skye for large raptors, if you go to the top stay at the end of the road at John O groats and wander out to Duncansby Stacks many sea birds.
Lafree


----------

